

How risky is this kickstarter project? - japhyr

I have a game I'd like to turn into an iphone app.  It is not just an idea; I have made an mvp version of the game in javascript, and it works well as a browser app in Safari.<p>I don't have the money to buy a mac right now, so I was thinking of doing a kickstarter project for just enough to buy a mac.  There are other reasons a kickstarter project is appealing, including the opportunity to test how appealing other people find the game before building it out fully.<p>If the kickstarter project fails, none of this matters.  But if it is successful, my one concern is someone whipping out their own version of the game in a couple of days, before the kickstarter project is complete and before I have the chance to follow through on the project.  (I estimate it will take me about a month to complete the app, after the kickstarter project ends.)  My plan would be to build my version of the game anyway, deliver on the kickstarter project, and mostly ignore the other version.  I can't imagine I'd have much of a leg to stand on in asking Apple to take a clone of my javascript demo down.<p>Can anyone offer a little perspective on whether this is a reasonable approach or not?
======
ChuckMcM
This reads like you want someone to give you a Mac so that you can maybe write
a game that someone might like. A used Macbook pro is $1500 [1], California
minimum wage is $8/hr, that is about 190 hrs of work, at 20 hrs a week (part
time) that is 9 weeks (aka a summer vacation) of unskilled labor. (which you
aren't)

Your concern is moot though, you give your 'supporters' in the kickstarter a
copy of the game you write, they aren't going to buy it somewhere else, you
already have their money. It may be the only sales you get but you don't have
to give the Macbook Pro back if you actually deliver the game.

I'd say given the fact that you're a complete unknown in the gaming space, and
you're basically doing it for the laptop, you would be much much better off
spending the summer tutoring folks in programming or doing a few freelance
jobs, and then buying yourself a used Macbook Pro.

I doubt a kickstarter would be successful, since based on your blog it would
seem like there are lots of ways to raise the money to buy yourself a Macbook
but instead you're doing this. Since that doesn't seem to add up, people might
get skittish and pass.

[1] <http://priceonomics.com/computers/apple/macbook-pro-15-2011/>

~~~
japhyr
As I wrote in the other reply, I intend to share a link to the javascript
version of the game. People would know whether they like the game before they
decide to support the project.

I know I could take a bunch of side work to raise money for a laptop, but that
won't quite work for my family right now. Part of the appeal of the
kickstarter approach is that it immediately answers the question of whether
people are interested enough in this project to make it worthwhile.

~~~
trueneverland
That is a bit of a lie. If you have time to put aside to work on this game
before (javascript version) and after (iPhone app), you certainly have some
time to earn enough money for a used Mac. And actually you can get a decent
used Mac for under $1k these days. For a programmer, with a little bit of
work, you can afford this easily.

~~~
caw
I know this probably isn't super popular these days, but what about a Mini?
That would get you the environment you need. Suppose you couldn't scare up a
monitor (which most tech people probably already have), you could always run
it headless via VNC or something.

------
hiddenstage
While Kickstarter is amazing for physical products, I feel that it just isn't
ideal for digital products (more specifically mobile apps).

A couple of reasons:

1) Most mobile apps are $0-$3, so why pay $1-5 to support an app still in
development when you could spend the same amount or less on a ready-to-use app
right now?

2) The way the App Stores are currently set up, there isn't an easy way to
give your Kickstarter supporters the paid app for free (which you would
certainly want to do).

Unless you can also come up with more tangible rewards in your game (tshirts
with game logo, etc.) I think an app will likely end in an unsuccessful
Kickstarter project.

All that said... if all you want is a couple thousand bucks for a new macbook,
one idea that MAY work is allow only large donations and include the
supporters as sprites in your game. Just an idea.

------
Mitchella
If you have a strong project and all you need is a mac to get the project
going then; 1. Find someone with a mac that will let you use it for a cut of
the profits. 2. Rent one from someone. 3. Find family or friend investors that
will loan you some money to get a good mac in return for profit sharing.

------
chmike
You don't have to provide a blue print of your game in your kickstart
presentation. Just show one or two images of the game graphics.

~~~
japhyr
I was going to provide a link to the javascript version, so people could play
the basic version of the game before deciding whether to support the project.
Any decent programmer could make a clone after playing it a few times.

